# Need some Amazon Swords



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

If any of you have extra Amazon swords and are coming to the meeting today, bring them along and we'll buy them from you if the prices are anything like at the swap meet. We need more bottom plants for our goldfish tank, and these are pretty indestructible. If you can let us know before 12:30 PM we can know how much money to bring. 

If you have some extras and are not going to the meeting, we might be willing to come and get them, but not today. 

Thanks, and see you at the meeting this afternoon. 

Don & Melissa


----------

